# Has anyone tried the Womanizer (toy)?



## pink_lady (Dec 1, 2012)

I just stumbled onto an article by a sex therapist about two new-ish toys for women, this was one of them. I then read a bunch of reviews and this toy is evidently amazing and different from anything else - anyone tried?

It delivers sucking sensations at different levels (not vibrations). http://afterhours.lifehacker.com/this-ridiculous-toy-will-give-you-one-of-the-best-orgas-1731096212

I am thinking of buying one but at $189, it's quite an investment...


----------



## alexm (Nov 29, 2008)

OliviaG said:


> Yes, I've tried it. This device does indeed deliver extremely intense orgasms (I figured the glowing reviews were exaggerations; they're not!) of the type that I have only ever experienced with oral sex, prior to using it. The device does apply gentle suction to the clit but also some indirect, rumbly vibration too. Very different from a vibrator. Extremely pleasurable, and worth the money. If mine ever breaks, I will be buying another.


Can the sensations from this be replicated by a human being? Or is it like a vibrator, in that nothing can possibly come close?

Asking for a friend. :grin2:


----------



## badsanta (Oct 13, 2014)

I know someone that tried one and it was not that great. They claim it even took a few tries just to be able to orgasm with it.


----------



## badsanta (Oct 13, 2014)

alexm said:


> Can the sensations from this be replicated by a human being? Or is it like a vibrator, in that nothing can possibly come close?
> 
> Asking for a friend. :grin2:


 @alexm I'll be very curious to see if we get a response from someone who:

• has only made one post
• did so just to give a raving review to a new sex toy on social media
• claims this was her very first sex toy at age 49
• this toy sells for well over the $100 mark
• no cheap $20 Chinese knock offs have even made it onto the market, which is generally a sign that the original product is actually good. 

Seems like astroturf to me. But I could be wrong. I'm too skeptical.

regards,
Badsanta


----------



## brownmale (Apr 20, 2015)

Not that it's in the same league, I guess, but some suggest you should try giving a woman clitoral stimulation after sucking on a peppermint! Try that (rather, have that tried).



OliviaG said:


> A human being could definitely replicate the gentle suction, and greatly surpass that part of the pleasurable sensation, (assuming that s/he was adept at reading partner's responses). But the combo of gentle suction and rumbly vibration - I don't think a human could pull that off, unfortunately. No harm in trying though.


----------



## alexm (Nov 29, 2008)

brownmale said:


> Not that it's in the same league, I guess, but some suggest you should try giving a woman clitoral stimulation after sucking on a peppermint! Try that (rather, have that tried).


Be prepared for failure, though! My wife doesn't even like it if I've just brushed my teeth. I can't imagine what she'd say if I had an actual mint in my mouth!

I suppose it heavily depends on the woman. But clearly mine is not a fan of this.


----------



## richardsharpe (Jul 8, 2014)

Good evening
I think that what people like varies so much that there really is no way to know without trying yourself.


----------



## Mr. Nail (Apr 26, 2011)

no one is going to put the obvious answer to this post?

I'll resist temptation. I think Olivia should go ahead and ask her question here. She has pretty much taken over the thread anyway and the OP hasn't returned. My NSHO is that if you are willing to blow 180 on an experiment, Why wouldn't you be willing to spend 50. 

Side note Olivia's Screen Name reminded me of a favorite author (Olivia Goldsmith -First wives club) and I just checked and most of her books are running $3 in e book form. *Thanks*


----------



## Fozzy (Jul 20, 2013)

brownmale said:


> Not that it's in the same league, I guess, but some suggest you should try giving a woman clitoral stimulation after sucking on a peppermint! Try that (rather, have that tried).


This is totally true. One time my wife was using a hitachi on herself while I sat on the other side of the room eating Mentos. She said she really preferred it that way.


----------



## GusPolinski (Jan 21, 2014)

brownmale said:


> Not that it's in the same league, I guess, but some suggest you should try giving a woman clitoral stimulation after sucking on a peppermint! Try that (rather, have that tried).


*cough* Altoids!



Fozzy said:


> This is totally true. One time my wife was using a hitachi on herself while I sat on the other side of the room eating Mentos. She said she really preferred it that way.


:lol: :rofl:


----------



## EllisRedding (Apr 10, 2015)

Save some money and stick with a dustbuster ...


----------



## Fozzy (Jul 20, 2013)

EllisRedding said:


> Save some money and stick with a dustbuster ...


Suction action is too gentle. Won't even get popcorn off my chair.


----------



## arbitrator (Feb 13, 2012)

*$189?

I'll tell you what! Provided that the lady is "a looker" and that she doesn't exactly want to expend the money on that gadget, just give me the money and I'll be happy to come over, stick out my tongue, and do my very best imitation of it!

And, to boot, I'd be more than happy to be on call 24/7!*
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## EllisRedding (Apr 10, 2015)

Fozzy said:


> Suction action is too gentle. Won't even get popcorn off my chair.


You just bought the wrong dustbuster, get one with a diesel engine and you will be sucking up entire floors in no time


----------



## Fozzy (Jul 20, 2013)

arbitrator said:


> *$189?
> 
> I'll tell you what! Provided that the lady is "a looker" and that she doesn't exactly want to expend the money on that gadget, just give me the money and I'll be happy to come over, stick out my tongue, and do my very best imitation of it!
> 
> ...


----------



## arbitrator (Feb 13, 2012)

Fozzy said:


>


*Damn you, Fozz!

You have made me literally pi$$ my pants!*
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Mr. Nail (Apr 26, 2011)

Alright I give in.

Look if you want to try a womanizer you don't have to spend over $100 . Based on my television watching you can find one to use for free on a temporary basis. They can be found at Bars, beaches, and for some strange reason Police departments.


----------



## john117 (May 20, 2013)

EllisRedding said:


> Save some money and stick with a dustbuster ...


my industrial design team could come up with the Dyson version...

With the power nozzle for extra, ehem, stimulation.


----------



## badsanta (Oct 13, 2014)

john117 said:


> my industrial design team could come up with the Dyson version...
> 
> With the power nozzle for extra, ehem, stimulation.


Holy crap @john117 you know those bladeless fans that Dyson has:










Imagine that technology used to create a "touchless" toy for females. Put it close to you clit or nipples and it creates an induced vortex of stimulation like "nothing" you have ever experienced!

Badsanta


----------



## CuddleBug (Nov 26, 2012)

If I could, I would buy this womanizer.....when Mrs.CuddleBug is asleep, tie her arms and legs to the sides of the bed....she's still asleep. Then attach the womanizer, turn in on and leave the bedroom and come back 1 hour later......:grin2:


----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

I thought this thread was about me.....
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## john117 (May 20, 2013)

OliviaG said:


> Actually, that more or less describes how the Womanizer works.


The problem is that to make a credible device you need as much suction as a Medella breast pump... Those are noisy... And not compact.


----------



## john117 (May 20, 2013)

The hospital model was good and quiet but was the size of a cart... The Medella sounded an awful lot like an HVLP sprayer


----------



## CatJayBird (Oct 5, 2015)

john117 said:


> The hospital model was good and quiet but was the size of a cart... The Medella sounded an awful lot like an HVLP sprayer


lol.....The hospital grade one was quite the beast! Heavy as hell! I don't miss lugging that thing around!

But I might be persuaded to lug around that womanizer! >


----------



## MentalSteel (Jan 9, 2016)

CatJayBird said:


> lol.....The hospital grade one was quite the beast! Heavy as hell! I don't miss lugging that thing around!
> 
> But I might be persuaded to lug around that womanizer! >


Because I am seeing two young women I am fairly up on all the new sexual toys and the Girls who are both Bi-Sexual as they want to get married but because they have two Military Father's who have absolutely no idea the large home they purchased next to mine is not for investment property but rather they want to get married and live in it......well.....uhhh....this is kind of complex.

The first day I met both of them I heard girls screaming as if they were being hurt and I ran toward the sound through a path that goes through about 200 feet of forest between their home and mine on the same side of the street.

I came out on their garage side and saw this IDIOT who had a grab on one of the girls arms and I could visibly see red welts that would later become black and blue....and the other girl was screaming for him to let go of her partner as he also was sort of punching her chest to push her back.

I yelled...."Let them go now!!"

He sore at me and told me to mind my own business so I ran up to him and he let the girls go and took a swing at me.

It's easier if you read my introduction so you will understand exactly what I am and after he took a swing at me at placed his head and neck into a Sleeper Hold which cut's off both Blood Flow and O2 to the brain and lungs.

He passed out and I softly placed him on the grass.

The girls were hysterical and they kept saying over and over....DON'T TELL OUR DAD'S!!"

As during this ordeal this IDIOT of a boy kept calling the girls ***** and *****'s but really...there is NOTHING about either very feminine girl that would even make me consider they were Gay or Bi-Sexual....but they do want to get married but they had a deal with this dirt bag for him to come over one weekend a month from Friday till Sunday for sex as the girls need a man in their lives sexually.

But this MORON got drunk and broke the arrangement and came over demanding sex from the girls.


ANYWAYS......now you understand WHY I am so up to date on new Female specific sexual aids and toys.....as the Girls replaced that dirt bag with me....except I do love them even if they are too young for me but they take care of my home and pool and cat and water my plants when I go oversea's to do...JOBS.

The girls have this new toy....and even I admit it awesome!!!

It is a number of various types and styles of panties that use either Velcro or Magnetism that directly holds a clitoral simulator right where it should be held and there is what I can only describe as a very hard to see PUMPING MECHANISM built into the panties that uses SUCTION to really grab onto the clitoris but at the same time it vibrates and at various rates.

It even has a REMOTE CONTROL which I personally have enjoyed having what I call and demand to always have.....THE CLITOR!! LOL!!

Get it? Clicker...Clitor!!?? LOL!! 

The panties come in all types and materials and they also have types for anal excitement as well.

But the best part is they are open so a woman can wear them and still be both vaginally or anally penetrated.

And even I can feel it if the girls have them on as it vibrates a guy's balls if doggy style or top of the shaft if turned around.

MentalSteel


----------

